
Amazon Is Ready to Take on Apple and Spotify in Streaming Music - angpappas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-17/amazon-is-ready-to-take-on-apple-and-spotify-in-streaming-music
======
whichdan
"Taking on Apple and Spotify" is an overstatement; they're specifically
targeting speakers, where the lock-in is a lot weaker.

At least they've found another area to expand into that won't be hamstrung by
their delightfully mediocre UI.

------
melling
I have Apple Music but I definitely listen to a lot of music on my Amazon
Echo.

